# Between Gaiman and the Unimaginable: Thoughts about Neverwhere



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

Horror is not only seen in movies or during Halloweens. If you are living my life, it is something considered as a staple adjective used to describe the things are. 

I'm not goth or anything like that (not that there's anything wrong with it). I guess I am just born gloomy...or maybe not.

I love literature and reading is one of the things I love to do aside from sleeping and eating. Let's just say I have a very vivid imagination and I easily associate things with images. Books are great for very imaginative people so they say.

Speaking of books, I've come across the book, _Neverwhere_ by uber favorite author Niel Gaimann. I was grinning from ear to ear when I finally got my claws on it. I never wanted to put it down right after the first five minutes of reading it. He really has THE talent to make words come alive. What I like most about his writing is that he capitalizes on his characters. With rich and oftentimes humorous play on words, his writing challenges you to dig deeper into the lives of his creations on paper. The scary creatures and creatures of the night he creates crawled into me and my everyday dealings. No doubt about it. This book is a must-read for everyone longing for horrifying yet very witty way of looking at the dark and gloomy.

I've been carrying this book around with me for about a week now. So influential it is that sometimes, I feel like asking myself if what I see around me is real? I mean how can we actually find out which is true? Does truth even exist?

So much for my existentialist views. 

Truth and horror are in the eyes of the beholder.


----------

